# South American "ram/geophagus"



## SnD (Apr 13, 2008)

Bought today at LFS
LFS was uncertain but thought it might be Biotodoma cupido
Looking at pics from the web the spot is in a different location and our has a black stripe and a white stripe on the front of the dorsal fin
Current size is 2.5 inches long.

Thanks for your help!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd still say cupido


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Acarichthys heckelii.


----------



## SnD (Apr 13, 2008)

Thaks very much Bernie. It definitely looks like you hit the nail on the head.

Now we just have to figure out what to do with them. They are presently in a 210 community tank with including many smaller fish (e.g. cardinal and rummy nose tetras). The profiles indicate that might become and issue.

Cheers


----------

